# Pet buck!



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I did this from my phone so let me know if it don't show
Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Not working.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok ill fix it when I get home around 3 unless yall can find a way

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if title was known we could find it.
your link has no id of any kind to link to a video.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

this one?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

...


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ok fixed


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

he better keep that thing pinned up!!!!

Pet or not you can still see how cautious he is.. the deer I mean.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

heck i was thinking keep it on the wall. thats a nice trophy rack


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

That's Awesome , is kill to have one lol


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

as nervous as that deer was that dude might end up getting buck stomped or some antlers to the face!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

we got a deer lemme go outside at take a pic with her


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

here she is


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol where u find her


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

when she was just a couple days old her mom left her and ants were literally eatting her alive and we saved her and raised her back to health and now she is wild eats on her own stays outside and everything but never leaves the house and comes to us when we call her lol it is pretty awesome to say the least


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

that is neat. watch the hunters


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

no hunters by me all private land which most of it we live on lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

must b nice lol


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

wonder if that deer is what got ahold of his finger on his left hand... lol


----------



## camoforeman (Dec 31, 2010)

I really hate to say this but pet or not if he comes with-in 100 yds of me he is going to taste my browning 270 and he'll be getting a nice cozy spot on the wall of my man cave(basement). just being honest


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

That is so awesome!!:rockn:


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Man i just watched that...thats an awsome looking buck..I was waiting for him to poke'em with his antlers...Muddie49


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

MUDDIE49 said:


> Man i just watched that...thats an awsome looking buck..I was waiting for him to poke'em with his antlers...Muddie49


haha that would hurt!


----------

